# Help me name my Cockapoo



## ealsadgh

Hi,

Well we went crazy at the weekend and reserved ourselves our first Cockapoo puppy! We can't collect her for 5 weeks but are trying to pick a name for her and finding it very difficult - so any suggestions would be gratefully received! She's a bitch by the way!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## kendal

hey welcome, what kind of cockapoo is she, american/english(working or show) cocker cross toy or mini poodle. what colour.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

We definitely need to have a description first! Colour? American/English? Show Cocker/Working Cocker? C'mon, give us something to work with! Did you take any pics?

How exciting .....the time will fly by!

Karen xx


----------



## ealsadgh

She's technically lemon. But really kind of beige and white.

Her mum's a working Cocker Spaniel and her Dad's a toy poodle (on the large size). 

We've seen her sister from whose 2 years old and I think she's going to grow to look a bit like yours Kendal.

Is there an easy way to post pictures on here?? Sorry - new to this!


----------



## ealsadgh

*has this worked I wonder?!*

this is the only pic I've got on this comp at the moment.


----------



## S.Claire

Ah she's beautiful. How about Bella? Sums her right up!

You must be so excited. 5 weeks. eek!


----------



## wilfiboy

She looks lovely, you'll be counting dowm now ... here goes...
Eedie Pippa
Aggie Lila
Nelly Reba
Polly Dottie 
Dolly Tilly
Norah Sassie
Beryl Dora 
Tilly Agnes
Esme


----------



## Nadhak

She is so cuddly! 
My name suggestions are
Jumble
Dotty
Elsa
Tawny
Sable
Savannah


----------



## ealsadgh

Thanks for the suggestions! At the moment I think the front runner is Kiaya. But still keeping my mind open to any new ideas!!


----------



## JoJo

Ok I am struggling myself, finding a name for my soon to be puppy ... so I may be grabbing names off this thread myself ...ha ha ha 

Seriously I am the worst person in the world at naming puppies and children .. hubby picks the good ones ... he picked Oakley grrrrr...


----------



## wilfiboy

Ooh JoJo cant wait to meet your new baby , good luck with names, did you go and visit?? x


----------



## JoJo

Not met her yet .. next week puppy visit .... I am so looking forward to meeting her, as you can imagine  

Names ummmm I have two short lists ... I just need to see her I think ... and finding a name to go with Oakley and Honey .. whatever name I pick .. I have mouthful to shout out in the field ha ha ha ....


----------



## wilfiboy

Iwas just thinking that, they've got to sound right together... Oakley, Honey and...oooooh canr wait


----------



## JoJo

Oooooh cant wait ... great name ...

I will add that name to the list  thanks my dear ... well it would be different ...

I just call her 'Missy' at the moment .. thats an exclusive Karen   Little Missy ha ha ha


----------



## wilfiboy

Im liking the exclusive, sounds good to me.... ssssoooo jealous, surely I could a little white and Black baby x


----------



## JoJo

Go on Karen get one ... 

You need a black & white parti to complete your monochrome pack ... how cool would that be ...


----------



## wilfiboy

I'll tell my hubby... cos there's enough room on the sofa, Im sat here with two and theres still a lonely looking cushion left ....I wish x


----------



## Mogdog

ealsadgh said:


> She's technically lemon. But really kind of beige and white.
> 
> Her mum's a working Cocker Spaniel and her Dad's a toy poodle (on the large size).
> 
> We've seen her sister from whose 2 years old and I think she's going to grow to look a bit like yours Kendal.
> 
> Is there an easy way to post pictures on here?? Sorry - new to this!


Hi,

Yes the picture did work and she looks lovely - I think she is a Lilly! 

Sue


----------



## JoJo

Biggest mistake .. telling hubby ... just get one ... he will forgive you ha ha ha 

Even better buy a puppy for him .. say its his dog to train and take to flyball lol 

Oakley is my hubby's dog ... it wasn't meant to be that way .. they just click .. wow that worked well ... now my hubby has read Mandy's Diary he wants to take Oakley to Flyball .... Cockapoo Ken he is now know as


----------



## Mrs Stevo

We have fun naming thing in our house. When we picked up our kittens my sons were determined to call them God and Jesus I did feel it was very disrespectful and veto'd their plan. can you imagine calling out those names at feeding time!!!

Your little girl looks beautiful. I love old fashion ladies names like Holly, Rosie, Ivy etc.. but i think she looks like a delicate and serene Emily


----------



## JoJo

Sorry JoJo went off topic .. sorry xxx

Just a chatterbox

I like the name Lilly ... very pretty name


----------



## wilfiboy

I like Ivy... very nice and Ida, Ava, Evie, Hetty, Hatty... oh dear Im off x


----------



## Sezra

How about Martha, Tansy or Tilly?


----------



## Happyad

Martha is a fave of mine!
It was that or Mabel

Not many of those out there!!


----------



## ali-s.j.

Esme is my favourite girl name in the whole world, my kids said no to it - they think it's a cat name! If I ever have another girl poo, and it suits her, she'll be Esme


----------



## ealsadgh

yes - and we had to choose! it was sooo hard!

we're hopefully going for another visit in a couple of weeks.


----------



## ealsadgh

thank you all for your suggestions! I think at the moment Kiaya is the front runner but my mind is still very open to ideas! lol


----------



## Sezra

Happyad said:


> Martha is a fave of mine!
> It was that or Mabel
> 
> Not many of those out there!!


Love Mabel!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo

ealsadgh said:


> thank you all for your suggestions! I think at the moment Kiaya is the front runner but my mind is still very open to ideas! lol


Lovely and unusual! I like it. 

Karen x


----------



## ali-s.j.

How do you pronounce it?


----------



## Ann

What a gorgeous puppy! I bet you can't wait to have her home with you. I love some of the old names like Martha, Dora, Alex(andra), Freya, Florence. As she is lemon, how about Sorbet? You will probably settle on the lovely name you have come up with but it's nice to consider all the suggestions - you might just find one you hadn't thought of. Happy searching!


----------



## ealsadgh

ali-s.j. said:


> How do you pronounce it?


It's hard to explain in writing but I think to spell it phonetically you would really swap the a and i around to Kaiya.

If you've ever watched the film Willow, it's the name of his wife in it! lol


----------



## ealsadgh

Ann said:


> What a gorgeous puppy! I bet you can't wait to have her home with you. I love some of the old names like Martha, Dora, Alex(andra), Freya, Florence. As she is lemon, how about Sorbet? You will probably settle on the lovely name you have come up with but it's nice to consider all the suggestions - you might just find one you hadn't thought of. Happy searching!


Thanks Ann, and I do like Freya - it's a name I've thought about in the past. Think I'm giving myself a couple more days to consider suggestions etc and then going to force myself to make a decision so I can tell the breeder as I'm hoping she will be able to start using it with her until we can pick her up in 4 and a half long weeks!!!


----------



## Ann

I know exactly what you mean! I wanted to make a decision about my puppy's name for the same reason as you. I too put out a request for ideas and received many lovely replies. (I've not really got into forums before now, but everyone on here is sooooo friendly and helpful). Anyway I finally settled on Reuben at the weekend and I pick him up on Monday! Decisions! Decisions!:smile2:


----------



## ealsadgh

Ann said:


> I know exactly what you mean! I wanted to make a decision about my puppy's name for the same reason as you. I too put out a request for ideas and received many lovely replies. (I've not really got into forums before now, but everyone on here is sooooo friendly and helpful). Anyway I finally settled on Reuben at the weekend and I pick him up on Monday! Decisions! Decisions!:smile2:


That's great that you get to pick him up on Monday! Even if I am a bit jealous! lol

Like you I've never really been into forums myself, but am similarly finding this one very helpful!

I have had dogs before, but never a puppy and never a cockapoo! We really want to get it right from the start to make sure that in the long run she fits into our lives as well as she can to make life easier for everyone! I see some tough training coming - but I'm sure in the long run it will all be worth it!

Be great if you could post a picture once you have one - Cockapoo puppies are just sooooooo cute!


----------



## Ann

Will do, ealsadgh, mine is a chocolate boy, - just need to work out how to post pictures. 

Don't know if this will be of any help but I've read what I think what is a great book called 'The Perfect Puppy' by Gwen Bailey. It makes a lot of sense to me and is an easy read - full of practical advice in training using positive methods. When I mentioned it to my breeder she told me that she recommends this book - she is an experienced veterinary nurse and very much into behaviour as well as health etc. In fact she is lola24 on this forum. I'm just going through it again before Monday, as I am determined to set off on the right foot (long time since I had a puppy) - but it is also a book you can dip into for help should (!?) any problems arise.


----------



## ealsadgh

Ann said:


> Will do, ealsadgh, mine is a chocolate boy, - just need to work out how to post pictures.
> 
> Don't know if this will be of any help but I've read what I think what is a great book called 'The Perfect Puppy' by Gwen Bailey. It makes a lot of sense to me and is an easy read - full of practical advice in training using positive methods. When I mentioned it to my breeder she told me that she recommends this book - she is an experienced veterinary nurse and very much into behaviour as well as health etc. In fact she is lola24 on this forum. I'm just going through it again before Monday, as I am determined to set off on the right foot (long time since I had a puppy) - but it is also a book you can dip into for help should (!?) any problems arise.


thanks for the tip!


----------



## S.Claire

ealsadgh said:


> Thanks Ann, and I do like Freya - it's a name I've thought about in the past. Think I'm giving myself a couple more days to consider suggestions etc and then going to force myself to make a decision so I can tell the breeder as I'm hoping she will be able to start using it with her until we can pick her up in 4 and a half long weeks!!!


Ahhh I keep having a reoccurring dream about having a really small baby girl and I call her Freya in my dream. I have never even thought (consciously) about liking this name but i now love it and if/when I ever have children and it's a girl... I think I will just have to call her Freya. So pretty!


----------



## Ann

Yes, Freya and Alex were my favourite names when I was pregnant, but when 'male infant Pilkington' arrived we thought, for his sake, we had better change to Tom.


----------



## Turi

Hi there,

I’m new on here and don’t even have a Cockapoo yet but every time I hear a name that I like I write it down. These are our faves to date… 

*Boys:*
Aspen
Barley
Dijon
Jaffa
Ourson (French for teddy bear)
Roux (red in French)
Socks (if white feeties)
Baxter 

*Girls:*
Amber 
Pumpkin
Ruby
Mango
Neroli (Orange tree)

I like names that relate to colour, nature, France and food! 

If your puppy is lemon how about some yellow-related names like Sunny, Citron, Doré (pronounced ‘Doray’ – means 'golden' in French), Clover (has yellow flowers), Nelia (Spanish name meaning ‘yellow’), Xantha (Greek name meaning ‘yellow’)… um… running out now! 

Hope this helps

Turi x


----------



## giddiup101

What about Biscuit or Snickers...Now I'm making myself hungry..lol. Also for a male choco I like Hershey


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie

I am currently in debates with my family about the best name for a new cockapoo haha, there's four of us to come to an overall decision, which will not be easy. Our first pippy that we already have is called Izzie...

My favourites are:
Grace, Ella, Poppy, Roxy, Bonnie & Phoebe

Other options are:
Sasha, Belle, Cassie, Maisy

There are more I just can't remember them all  hope you find the perfect name 

My parents seem very set of Poppy or Bonnie, so we'll see.

Laura


----------

